# Mazzer Super Jolly



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Rising Power, you will be pleased to read this.

I am looking into the Super Jolly in a very serious way.

Will it matter whether I get a manual timer or do I need to go all out for an electric one? Manual should be sufficient, yes?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, i've made a decision on my own - how about that then?!!!!!


----------



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

Bit late but I'm sure the manual timer one would do you fine


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

So what did you decide on Sandy?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well...... I have been after a grinder after selling my Vario, nothing wrong with the Vario, its a good piece of kit and (as you know), I was following one path and then I ''saw the light'' and decided to upgrade once I realised the price of a B2C machine would get me the set up I actually had always wanted.

I have been looking out for a second hand grinder but nothing seemed to be right so I have placed an order for a new Super Jolly timer, through Coffee Hit so I know the service will be good. It will come with a 1.2kg hopper. That is not needed. I will either buy the mini sized hopper at 300g or have nothing at all in the place of the hopper. I will wait to see what the grinder looks like in the kitchen.


----------



## chree (Feb 13, 2013)

How are you getting on with the SJ sandykt?

I am going to be upgrading my Gaggia MDF in the next month or two and the SJ is at the top of the list at the moment. Did you get the timer version in the end or the manual switch? The timer version seems to be the most widely available, but I'm thinking that the manual switch will be easiest for me to use. Do you have to set the timer each time you want to dose a shot or does it also have a simple on/off button?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The timer facility is helpful if you get the setting right for a double shot but this is quite tricky, however you can just turn it on and off via the timer switch too. There are quite few threads on here regarding sj.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think sandy couldn't get on with the mazzer. She sold it and got another vario as far as I know


----------



## chree (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, I've been sifting through the old SJ threads but couldn't find out if you could also manually stop/start with the timer option. I've experimented in the past with weighing beans/doses, but in the end preferred to just dose 'by eye'. I found with a bit of practice I could get it within 0.5g, which seemed to be the approx variance when weighing beans anyway, by the time any grinds left in the chute/doser were lost. I suppose I prefer a bit of art in the experience rather than relying on science!

I will probably go with the manual switch, but the timer does seem the most widely stocked, so I may go with that if I can find it cheaper.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have a look at the link I posted for the sj timer versions on eBay right now really cheap ( for a new one )


----------



## chree (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, I was after a silver one, but that is a great price! I won't be in a position to buy for another couple of weeks, it will probably have gone by then, but I'll keep my eye on it. Thanks again.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just to confirm I did sell the Mazzer SJ, a great grinder but just not for me. It went to another CF member who got a bargain. I did buy another Vario.


----------



## NickF (Jun 30, 2012)

Just taken delivery of a new sj off eBay. Wasted a few beans so far, haven't got the grind right yet. Got some lusty glaze at the moment. Quite surprised at how a small adjustment can make a massive difference. I've gone from one extreme to the other.

Will be looking to mod the doser chamber, the sweeper leaves some grinds behind but I knew this would happen before I bought it. Anyone else successfully done this?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

NickF said:


> Just taken delivery of a new sj off eBay. Wasted a few beans so far, haven't got the grind right yet. Got some lusty glaze at the moment. Quite surprised at how a small adjustment can make a massive difference. I've gone from one extreme to the other.


You'll need to 'season' the new burrs with a couple of Kg of beans. That should make a bit of a difference in grind consistency and a little more room to play with in adjustment.



NickF said:


> Will be looking to mod the doser chamber, the sweeper leaves some grinds behind but I knew this would happen before I bought it. Anyone else successfully done this?


There are quite a few mods that can be done. Have a read through this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8438-Dialling-in-Mazzer-Super-Jolly

I removed the finger guard, used velcro rather than tape on the bottom veins which works extremely well. Less than 0.1g grind retention after a bit of sweeping.

Also fitted a schnozzola which directs the grounds straight down rather than to one side.

You can go much further with modding but I'm quite happy with my SJ the way it is now.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

^ this.

Plus, I find that Mazzer's factory setting is a pretty good starting point.


----------



## NickF (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for your advice, got the grind right on the second attempt after I read your post.

Going to have a look at attaching the tape at the weekend.


----------

